

Ask HN: Do you Hate or Love your competition?  - known

I hate my competition. Am I wrong?
======
gyardley
It's a natural feeling. I couldn't stand an early competitor of mine, a few
years back.

That said, the competitor evolved one way, my company evolved another way, and
all the time I spent thinking about my competitor was completely wasted. I
would've been much better off just working on my product.

Later on, my company merged with another competitor. There's no way that
advantageous deal could have come about if I'd felt the same way about them
that I felt for that first, no-longer-competitor. I would have let my emotions
blow the opportunity.

Happily, by then I'd learned that business is just business - it's not
personal. Go out and win, but remember that your competition is made of people
very much like yourself.

------
dterra
You need them.

1- They validate the market you are in. If they are doing great, and you are
not, you have potential right in front of your nose. ie, if they landed that
customer, you can land a similar too, right?

2- They will keep you thinking on the next move, the next change, and the next
product you should be doing. Sometimes you will release first and sometimes
they will. Dont be a follower, try to lead.

3- Love them. Dont hate them. If you are doing well and they are too, its all
good. Its just a business and you are both doing great. If you are not doing
great and they are, dont hate them, read #1 again.

Hope it helps.

------
hobolobo
Why do you hate them?

Competitors can be detrimental to your business, in the sense that they take
customers away from you, but they can also be a source of inspiration. If your
competition is doing better than you, perhaps you could look at what they do
well and try to emulate them?

Simply hating them, you expend effort for no reward. Learn from your enemies,
they may have a lot to teach you.

------
Limes102
When you meet self actualisation, you get bored. I think it's always good to
have something to keep you on your feet.

